# galego



## eyePod

Hola, disculpan no hablo portugués pero tengo una pregunta.  La gente de Galicia de habla español y galego, ¿normalmente también habla portugués?  Disculpas al foro por no hacer una pregunta precisa.


----------



## Carfer

El portugués y el gallego ya fueron el mismo idioma y siguen siendo muy semejantes, pero portugués portugués, normalmente no.


----------



## eyePod

Gracias Carfer, y disculpa otra vez porque se me olvidó que es gallego y no galego.  Creo que es galego en sí mismo idioma.  Sale muy interesante.  ¿Per se entienden uno al otro?
Un saludo cordial y todos mis respetos a ese idioma hermoso que es portugués


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

eyePod said:


> Gracias Carfer, y disculpa otra vez porque se me olvidó que es gallego y no galego.  Creo que es galego en sí mismo idioma.  Sale muy interesante.  ¿Per se entienden uno al otro?
> Un saludo cordial y todos mis respetos a ese idioma hermoso que es portugués



En gallego, es galego, no hay problema.
Por supuesto que se entienden. Se parecen mucho.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> El portugués y el gallego ya fueron el mismo idioma y siguen siendo muy semejantes, pero portugués portugués, normalmente no.



Interresante Carfer, mas um galego tem a pronúncia portuguesa ou espanhola, também o português pode ser entendido por eles?


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Interresante Carfer, mas um galego tem a pronúncia portuguesa ou espanhola, também o português pode ser entendido por eles?



Sim, o entendimento é mútuo. O que sucede é que o galego tem hoje muitas palavras ou expressões castelhanizadas e a toada, aos meus ouvidos pelo menos, tem o seu quê de espanhola. Não sei, no entanto, se um espanhol não-galego não lhe diria algo parecido, mas ao inverso, pondo a tónica no português. Os portugueses entendem bem, regra geral, o castelhano, mas a compreensibilidade do galego é muitíssimo superior. Ao fim de dois ou três minutos a ouvir um programa de rádio, por exemplo, ainda continuamos a dar-nos conta de que aquilo não é exactamente português, mas apreendemos praticamente tudo. Além disso, há uma maior proximidade cultural. Quando se passa a fronteira, por exemplo, quase não se dá conta de que se mudou de país. Nem a paisagem, nem a língua, nem a forma como as pessoas se comportam, até a maneira como conduzem, se distinguem do norte de Portugal. Já o mesmo não sucede ao passar para outras regiões espanholas, se bem que a proximidade ainda seja grande.


----------



## eyePod

Sale muy interesante por lo que sepa (cómo 30%).


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> Sim, o entendimento é mútuo. O que sucede é que o galego tem hoje muitas palavras ou expressões castelhanizadas e a toada, aos meus ouvidos pelo menos, tem o seu quê de espanhola. Não sei, no entanto, se um espanhol não-galego não lhe diria algo parecido, mas ao inverso, pondo a tónica no português. Os portugueses entendem bem, regra geral, o castelhano, mas a compreensibilidade do galego é muitíssimo superior. Ao fim de dois ou três minutos a ouvir um programa de rádio, por exemplo, ainda continuamos a dar-nos conta de que aquilo não é exactamente português, mas apreendemos praticamente tudo. Além disso, há uma maior proximidade cultural. Quando se passa a fronteira, por exemplo, quase não se dá conta de que se mudou de país. Nem a paisagem, nem a língua, nem a forma como as pessoas se comportam, até a maneira como conduzem, se distinguem do norte de Portugal. Já o mesmo não sucede ao passar para outras regiões espanholas, se bem que a proximidade ainda seja grande.



Concordo com você Carfer, uma vez estava vendo uma video no YouTube que falava do portugal e da espanha com a galiza e quando o homem falava eu entendia bem o que ele disse. Mas, a minha grande sorpresa ele falava galego, e não me dei conta disto. Já ouvi dos galegos falar português mas muitas pessoas dizem que os galegos falam castelhano e não português...


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Carfer said:


> Sim, o entendimento é mútuo. O que sucede é que o galego tem hoje muitas palavras ou expressões castelhanizadas e a toada, aos meus ouvidos pelo menos, tem o seu quê de espanhola. Não sei, no entanto, se um espanhol não-galego não lhe diria algo parecido, mas ao inverso, pondo a tónica no português. Os portugueses entendem bem, regra geral, o castelhano, mas a compreensibilidade do galego é muitíssimo superior. Ao fim de dois ou três minutos a ouvir um programa de rádio, por exemplo, ainda continuamos a dar-nos conta de que aquilo não é exactamente português, mas apreendemos praticamente tudo. Além disso, há uma maior proximidade cultural. Quando se passa a fronteira, por exemplo, quase não se dá conta de que se mudou de país. Nem a paisagem, nem a língua, nem a forma como as pessoas se comportam, até a maneira como conduzem, se distinguem do norte de Portugal. Já o mesmo não sucede ao passar para outras regiões espanholas, se bem que a proximidade ainda seja grande.


Meu caro Carfer, lamento imenso não concordar consigo em quase nada. 

Conheço bem poucos galegos que percebam português de Portugal ao 100% (percebe-se antes o de algumas partes de Brazil, curiosamente), e quanto mais ao sul da fronteira, menos ainda. Na raia do Minho acabamos por falar uma mistura das três línguas que dá para nos comunicarmos, mas isso não quer dizer que haja entendimento mútuo em todo momento, nem muito menos. Quanto aos portugueses perceberem o galego, os minhotos estam habituados, mas aquando vou a Lisboa com amigos de cá, se queremos falar maldades de vocês*, fazemo-lo em galego dialectal, que é bem diferente do dito "normalizado" (esse suposto de estar contaminado pelo castelhano, que se ouve na rádio e televisão), e somos confundidos com italianos, os ouvidos fecham-se e as nossas conversações ficam só para nós. Se falássemos castelhano,  não aconteceria o mesmo. 

A paisagem dos dois lados da fronteira é, com certeza, quase idêntica (infelizmente cheia de eucaliptos em vez de carvalhos e castanheiros), mas na arquitectura já se percebem diferenças. E da maneira de conduzir, melhor  não falar 

Logicamente, existe muita afinidade cultural. Eu pessoalmente, sinto-me mais perto, e  não só fisicamente, de Portugal do que dos senhoritos de _La Coruña_, que são galegos, sim, mas bem diferentes de nós os do sul.

*Tudo na boa, obviamente


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Sim, o entendimento é mútuo. O que sucede é que o galego tem hoje muitas palavras ou expressões castelhanizadas e a toada, aos meus ouvidos pelo menos, tem o seu quê de espanhola. Não sei, no entanto, se um espanhol não-galego não lhe diria algo parecido, mas ao inverso, pondo a tónica no português. Os portugueses entendem bem, regra geral, o castelhano, mas a compreensibilidade do galego é muitíssimo superior. Ao fim de dois ou três minutos a ouvir um programa de rádio, por exemplo, ainda continuamos a dar-nos conta de que aquilo não é exactamente português, mas apreendemos praticamente tudo. Além disso, há uma maior proximidade cultural. Quando se passa a fronteira, por exemplo, quase não se dá conta de que se mudou de país. Nem a paisagem, nem a língua, nem a forma como as pessoas se comportam, até a maneira como conduzem, se distinguem do norte de Portugal. Já o mesmo não sucede ao passar para outras regiões espanholas, se bem que a proximidade ainda seja grande.



Bom, deve-se salientar que o galego que se ouve na televisão, o galego normativizado pela RAG (Real Academia Galega), e actualmente estudado nas escolas galegas, é uma língua criada artificialmente, entre aspas. A mim parece-me ser um castelhano com escassas modificações, não só a respeito do sotaque, que é puramente espanhol, mas também no que diz respeito ao vocabulário. Eu entendo perfeitamente e nunca estudei galego. 

Sem embargo, o galego que provém do velho galaico-português, que ainda se conserva, mas restrito às áreas rurais fundamentalmente, é quase português. Por exemplo, o "novo galego" usa '_grazas_', enquanto o "velho" mantém o '_obrigado_' português. O '_bos días_' do galego da RAG diz-se '_bom dia_' no galego reintegracionista. De facto, o novo galego introduziu letras puramente castelhanas, tais como '_ñ_' ou '_ll_', que lógicamente não existiam no galaico-português. É verdade que o galego moderno continua a ter muitas semelhanças com o português, mas diria que a nova configuração que se fez com a fixação das regras do galego pela RAG, tornou-o numa língua mais parecida com o castelhano do que com o português. Pelo contrário, o galego reintegracionista é uma língua aportuguesada, logo suponho que qualquer português não a ouviria com a estranheza de quem ouve uma língua diferente da sua.

P.S. Carfer, sinceramente, acho que nós, salmantinos, temos mais pontos em comum com os portugas do que com os andaluces, catalanes... Não achas?


----------



## Carfer

Miguel Antonio said:


> Meu caro Carfer, lamento imenso não concordar consigo em quase nada.
> 
> Conheço bem poucos galegos que percebam português de Portugal ao 100% (percebe-se antes o de algumas partes de Brazil, curiosamente), e quanto mais ao sul da fronteira, menos ainda. Na raia do Minho acabamos por falar uma mistura das três línguas que dá para nos comunicarmos, mas isso não quer dizer que haja entendimento mútuo em todo momento, nem muito menos. Quanto aos portugueses perceberem o galego, os minhotos estam habituados, mas aquando vou a Lisboa com amigos de cá, se queremos falar maldades de vocês*, fazemo-lo em galego dialectal, que é bem diferente do dito "normalizado" (esse suposto de estar contaminado pelo castelhano, que se ouve na rádio e televisão), e somos confundidos com italianos, os ouvidos fecham-se e as nossas conversações ficam só para nós. Se falássemos castelhano,  não aconteceria o mesmo.
> 
> A paisagem dos dois lados da fronteira é, com certeza, quase idêntica (infelizmente cheia de eucaliptos em vez de carvalhos e castanheiros), mas na arquitectura já se percebem diferenças. E da maneira de conduzir, melhor  não falar
> 
> Logicamente, existe muita afinidade cultural. Eu pessoalmente, sinto-me mais perto, e  não só fisicamente, de Portugal do que dos senhoritos de _La Coruña_, que são galegos, sim, mas bem diferentes de nós os do sul.
> 
> *Tudo na boa, obviamente



Se nós nos entendessemos a 100%, estaríamos a falar a mesma língua, não, Miguel? O que eu disse - ou quis dizer e peço desculpa se não me fiz entender - é que a dificuldade de comunicação que dois idiomas distintos pressupõem é muito menor entre galegos e portugueses do que de qualquer um deles com falantes de um terceiro idioma. É abrir um jornal e perceber praticamente tudo o que lá está escrito ou ouvir a rádio ou a televisão e entender o essencial do que dizem ou mesmo mais. É ir às compras ou fazer qualquer daquelas coisas que um visitante estrangeiro habitualmente faz e não precisar de ter tirado um curso da língua local para nos entendermos e nos fazermos entender. É poder falar com os amigos, cada um no seu idioma nativo, sem sentir deficuldade de maior em entendermo-nos. É sentir que a língua tem pouco peso como factor de estranheza quando nos visitamos. Que isso só se consiga com o galego normalizado, aceito. Mas, repare, quando vou a São Miguel, nos Açores, também tenho muita dificuldade em entendê-los se usarem alguns dos acentos mais extremos da pronúncia local e eles falam o meu português, o actual, não outra língua. Os brasileiros, para além da pronúncia que em regra também não supõe dificuldade de maior, usam um léxico que para nós é frequentemente incompreensível ou que tem diferenças subtis de sentido. E falam português, como eu. É óbvio que as minhas dificuldades crescerão muito se alguém me falar nesse galego dialectal. Mesmo entre falantes do mesmo idioma há sempre maneiras de dificultar a vida ao próximo, se quisermos. Mas uma coisa é certa, acho eu: é que o nível de compreensibilidade do galego (normalizado, seja) é muito superior ao de um castelhano para um português, e este, ainda assim permite um grau de intercomunicação bastante razoável considerando que se trata de duas línguas diferentes. Ora, acho que era nesse âmbito que se punha a pergunta de eyepod, ou assim eu a entendi, e foi nesse entendimento que respondi.

Na boa, pois como não?


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> P.S. Carfer, sinceramente, acho que nós, salmantinos, temos mais pontos em comum com os portugas do que com os andaluces, catalanes... Não achas?



Absolutamente. Eu até tenho amores, e diz-me lá se há maior ponto em comum?


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Absolutamente. Eu até tenho amores, e diz-me lá se há maior ponto em comum?



Bom, o amor não percebe de fronteiras .


----------



## pelus

Fanaya said:


> Bom, o amor não percebe de fronteiras .




Nem idiomas....


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Eu acho que o galego e o português são duas variantes da mesma língua e não duas línguas diferentes. *


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Muito interessante ter a oportunidade de "ouvir" as opiniões dos colegas espanhóis e portugueses sobre o tópico.


----------



## bellerren

Escribo isto en galego oficial para que véxades algunhas das diferenzas. Hoxe en día sí que é unha lingua bastante próxima ao español pola normativa que adoptou o galego e pola influenza de tantos séculos baixo a mesma coroa, incluso o galego non se subtitula na televisión española, aínda que eu creo que isto é un grave erro, os galegos xa temos o español como outra lingua propia
 e non era necesario achegar o galego a esa lingua, deberíase adoptar unha normativa historicista próxima ao portugués, pero a política é así. Saudos.


----------



## Istriano

O galego perdeu a fonética de português, as vogais nasais já eram, e as vogais abertas e fechadas existem só em teoria, na prática a maioria das pessoas as confunde, como em italiano.
Até os que dizem que falam perfeitamente o galego, produzem diferenças acústicas mínimas entre é e ê, ô e ó.

O galego virou um portunhol, infelizmente, lembra um pouco o português improvizado falado pelos argentinos que nunca o estudaram. Já era um dialeto de português, agora está mais para um dialeto de espanhol.
Pessoalmente, acho o crioulo caboverdiano mais gostoso de ouvir (com as vogais abertas e fechadas, orais e nasais) que o galego seco.

A nasalidade é a alma da língua portuguesa, e o galego já não a tem.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> O galego perdeu a fonética de português, as vogais nasais já eram, e as vogais abertas e fechadas existem só em teoria, na prática a maioria das pessoas as confunde, como em italiano.
> Até os que dizem que falam perfeitamente o galego, produzem diferenças acústicas mínimas entre é e ê, ô e ó.
> 
> O galego virou um portunhol, infelizmente, lembra um pouco o português improvizado falado pelos argentinos que nunca o estudaram. Já era um dialeto de português, agora está mais para um dialeto de espanhol.



O galego não tem o /õ/ e o /ã/? Os galegos têm a pronúncia portuguesa ou espanhola na maior parte?


----------



## Istriano

Carfer said:


> Quando se passa a fronteira, por exemplo, quase não se dá conta de que se mudou de país.


Bom, o mesmo acontece no caso de Elvas e Badajoz. 
Mas hoje em dia Lx e Madri se ''comunicam'' passando pelo Alentejo e Extremadura, e não pela Galícia.
O trem-bala Lx-Madri vai fortalecer isso mais ainda.  Tem mais gente estudando a língua portuguesa em Badajoz que em Vigo.


----------



## Istriano

SãoEnrique said:


> O galego não tem o /õ/ e o /ã/? Os galegos têm a pronúncia portuguesa ou espanhola na maior parte?



O galego soa como o espanhol peninsular.
O português de Portugal soa como o catalão.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> O galego soa como o espanhol peninsular.
> O português de Portugal soa como o catalão.



Ah! Não era uma impressão que tivesse, o catalão pela pronuncia é parecido ao português. Eles falam com a nariz, né?


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> O galego não tem o /õ/ e o /ã/? Os galegos têm a pronúncia portuguesa ou espanhola na maior parte?



Sotaque espanhol 100 %. Em parte porque os galegofalantes são também hispanofalantes. E não, não existem nem /õ/ nem /ã/ ('_cão'_ diz-se '_can' _e '_razões'_, '_razóns'_).


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fanaya said:


> Sotaque espanhol 100 %. Em parte porque os galegofalantes são também hispanofalantes. E não, não existem nem /õ/ nem /ã/ ('_cão'_ diz-se '_can' _e '_razões'_, '_razóns'_).



Obrigado Fanaya

Como foi dito o galego tem o / _ll / _castelhano, e a /_ñ/_ ? "Irmã" diz-se "Irmá" né?


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado Fanaya
> 
> Como foi dito o galego tem o / _ll / _castelhano, e a /_ñ/_ ? "Irmã" diz-se "Irmá" né?



Correcto. '_Meu irmán e mi*ñ*a irmá. Quéro*ll*es moito_'.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fanaya said:


> Correcto. '_Meu irmán e mi*ñ*a irmá. Quéro*ll*es moito_'.




Entendo-o, "_Quéro*ll*es moito" _quer dizer _"Eu quero eles muito" (PtBr) ou "Eu quero-lhes muito" (PtEu), né?_


----------



## Carfer

bellerren said:


> Escribo isto en galego oficial para que véxades algunhas das diferenzas. Hoxe en día sí que é unha lingua bastante próxima ao español pola normativa que adoptou o galego e pola influenza de tantos séculos baixo a mesma coroa, incluso o galego non se subtitula na televisión española, aínda que eu creo que isto é un grave erro, os galegos xa temos o español como outra lingua propia
> e non era necesario achegar o galego a esa lingua, deberíase adoptar unha normativa historicista próxima ao portugués, pero a política é así. Saudos.



Algum português tem dificuldade em entender isto?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> Algum português tem dificuldade em entender isto?



Por curiosidade, você entende-o?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Carfer said:


> Se nós nos entendessemos a 100%, estaríamos a falar a mesma língua, não, Miguel?
> Na boa, pois como não?


Com certeza! Até nem sempre quando se está a falar a mesma língua, existe 100% de entendimento mútuo. Também eu peço desculpa se fui um bocado duro de mais, mas estamos cá para falar as coisas e tentar que haja uma boa compreensão. E sempre, na boa, claro!


Ignacio_arg said:


> *Eu acho que o galego e o português são duas variantes da mesma língua e não duas línguas diferentes. *


Talvez tenha sido assim até há uns oitocentos anos... mas já não.


Brazilian Girl said:


> Muito interessante ter a oportunidade de "ouvir" as opiniões dos colegas espanhóis e portugueses sobre o tópico.


Obrigado, pode ver como é um assunto onde não todos estamos de acordo em tudo.


Istriano said:


> *O galego virou um portunhol*, infelizmente, lembra um pouco o português improvizado falado pelos argentinos que nunca o estudaram. *Já era um dialeto de português, agora está mais para um dialeto de espanhol. *
> A nasalidade é a alma da língua portuguesa, e o galego já não a tem.


Caro Istriano, se você pretendia ferir alguma sensibilidade, parabéns! Comigo conseguiu. Se só fala por desconhecimento, recomendo-lhe que pegue num livro de história e poderá ver como antes de haver Portugal, já havia Galiza. Depois veio a separação política após milénios de tradição em comum. O tronco do galaico-português originário dividiu-se em duas línguas, que são irmãs, nenhuma é dialecto da outra. O galego não virou portunhol, existe uma mistura de galego e castelhano chamada de _Castrapo_, mas é isso galego +castelhano, e não português+castelhano. 
Mais ainda: Moisés Espírito Santo defende que o étimo _Portus Cale_ significa "porto dos galegos" 

Quanto à nasalidade, se algum dia tiver a ocasião de visitar uma terra chamada de Cervantes, nas montanhas de Lugo em bem afastada da raia, poderá comprovar como lá ainda existe na língua falada, e obviamente não é pela influência da fronteira, mas um resíduo fonético de outros tempos.


Fanaya said:


> Sotaque espanhol 100 %. Em parte porque os galegofalantes são também hispanofalantes.


Mais uma afirmação gratuita. Faça o favor de definir o que é um "sotaque espanhol 100%". Durante séculos, os galegos fomos ridiculizados fora da Galiza pelo nosso sotaque, mesmo a falar espanhol. Fora da Galiza, quando alguém me conhece pela primeira vez, e digo que sou galego, a reacção imediata é: "mas não tem sotaque!", e passo logo a seguir a falar españhol, na brincadeira, com um forte sotaque, puro, castiço, 100% *galego*.


SãoEnrique said:


> Como foi dito o galego tem o / _ll / _castelhano, e a /_ñ/_ ?


Tem, mas já teve lh e nh. Nos tombos medievais do mosteiro de Oseira está documentado.


Carfer said:


> Algum português tem dificuldade em entender isto?


O Carfer, com certeza, não tem


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não pretendo aprofundar a discussão, não tenho conhecimento para isso, embora um dos meus sobrenomes de família seja de origem galego. 
Como trabalhei com uma empresa galega (conheço Lugo, aonde está a sede da empresa), pude fazer algumas observações interessantes: o galego atual soa a um português falado com sotaque hispano-americano. Claro que esta é uma aproximação muito primária, mas quando eu começava a brincar falando português com sotaque portunhol as pessoas diziam que estava muito próximo ao galego.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Miguel Antonio said:


> Caro Istriano, se você pretendia ferir alguma sensibilidade, parabéns! Comigo conseguiu. Se só fala por desconhecimento, recomendo-lhe que pegue num livro de história e poderá ver como antes de haver Portugal, já havia Galiza. Depois veio a separação política após milénios de tradição em comum. O tronco do galaico-português originário dividiu-se em duas línguas, que são irmãs, nenhuma é dialecto da outra. O galego não virou portunhol, existe uma mistura de galego e castelhano chamada de _Castrapo_, mas é isso galego +castelhano, e não português+castelhano.
> Mais ainda: Moisés Espírito Santo defende que o étimo _Portus Cale_ significa "porto dos galegos"
> 
> Quanto à nasalidade, se algum dia tiver a ocasião de visitar uma terra chamada de Cervantes, nas montanhas de Lugo em bem afastada da raia, poderá comprovar como lá ainda existe na língua falada, e obviamente não é pela influência da fronteira, mas um resíduo fonético de outros tempos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas você é galego mesmo se a outra língua dos galegos é o castelhano você entende e fala português como um nativo porque o galego tem das palavras portuguesas, né?


----------



## rafabevi

Hola a todos !  Estive recentemente na Galícia (janeiro/2012), e achei um ótimo lugar !  Só não entendi se falavam português, galego ou espanhol...  Depois fui à Catalunha... O catalão me pareceu meio latim meio italiano moderno, mas deu para traduzir os escritos a partir de algum conhecimento das diversas línguas latinas. Abraços, Rafael, de Brasil.


----------



## Fanaya

Miguel Antonio said:


> Mais uma afirmação gratuita. Faça o favor de definir o que é um "sotaque espanhol 100%". Durante séculos, os galegos fomos ridiculizados fora da Galiza pelo nosso sotaque, mesmo a falar espanhol. Fora da Galiza, quando alguém me conhece pela primeira vez, e digo que sou galego, a reacção imediata é: "mas não tem sotaque!", e passo logo a seguir a falar españhol, na brincadeira, com um forte sotaque, puro, castiço, 100% *galego*.



Vou intentar responder en galego, aínda que nunca estudiei (pero oín moito). Desculpade os meus erros. Cando eu dixen que o acento galego era 100 % español, creo que me excedín. A verdade é que os galegos teñen un ritmo na fala que os casteláns non temos. Pero referíame a que hoxe en día o galego que se fala nas cidades parécese moito ao castelán á hora de falar e estáse a afastar cada vez mais do portugués. Ou quizais sexa unha opinión persoal de alguén que non ten un contacto diario coa língua, pero esa é a impresión que teño. En calquer caso, non era a miña intención ofenderte, senón que simplemente estaba a dar a miña visión particular sobre o galego actual, pero que non necesariamente ha de coincidir coa realidade.

Un saúdo


----------



## eyePod

Pobrecito de mí, tengo que responder en español.  Ya veo que tal vez no fuera una buena idea poner mí pregunta al foro.  ¿Me disculpan?  Eso pasa con preguntas no muy precisas.  Pero, encima de todo, era un hilo muy educativo y excesivamente interesante. (La parte que entendí) He estado en Portugal y es un país hermoso.  Tengo un amigo gallego y por tanto hize la pregunta.   Lamento mucho que no pueda yo hablar el idioma.  
Un saludo cordial


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo pedí hace algún tiempo que este foro añadiera también el idioma gallego. La moderadora me dijo que ella también era favorable pero que no hubo buena acogida de ese pleito por la dirección del foro.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Boas noites a todos e todas. Desta vez, vou escribir en galego por varias razóns:
 -Para no pasar traballos a buscar no dicionario certas palabras que non sei moi ben como se escriben en portugués, como tiven que facer nos outros “posts”.
 -Para que quen teña dúbidas sobre as semellanzas e diferencias entre léxico e gramática das dúas linguas poida ter un elemento máis de comparación, xunto cos outros que tamén están escritos en galego.


SãoEnrique said:


> Mas você é galego mesmo se a outra língua dos galegos é o castelhano você entende e fala português como um nativo porque o galego tem das palavras portuguesas, né?


Non entendo ben a pregunta, sobre todo a parte que marquei en rubio.
 Se queres saber se para un galego é máis doado aprender portugués polos elementos comúns nas dúas linguas, é obvio que si, tal e como é máis doado, supoño, para un falante de castelán aprender italiano ou mesmo francés, e quizás máis aínda para un falante de catalán, do que o sería para un falante de inglés ou ruso, por poñer algún exemplo.
 Os falantes de árabe ata consideran que o que se fala de Lisboa a Bucarest, pasando por Santiago de Compostela, Madrid, Barcelona, Marsella e Roma, son todo a mesma lingua, con variantes dialectais.

 Se a pregunta vai no sentido de inferir que no galego hai moita palabra de orixe portuguesa, a resposta é un rotundo *non*. Ocúrreseme polo de agora só unha: “fado”, ese xénero musical que moito éxito ten entre os galegos, e que é instrinsecamente portugués. Todas as palabras que son iguais ou parecidas é debido á súa orixe común, e non son préstamos dunha lingua na outra.


Fanaya said:


> Cando eu dixen que o acento galego era 100 % español ... referíame a que hoxe en día o galego que se fala nas cidades parécese moito ao castelán á hora de falar e estáse a afastar cada vez mais do portugués.


Parte de razón tes no que dis, porque hai moita xente que toda a vida desprezou o galego e agora vese obrigada a falalo porque é politicamente correcto (e rende votos). É normal que teñan unha tendencia a soar castelán ao falaren. E parabéns! Para non ser galegofalante, escríbelo moi ben. Eu tamén tiven que aprender a escribir pola miña conta, pois cando eu era neno, o galego non se estudaba na escola. E persoalmente, considero o proceso de normalización un desastre, pero iso xa é outro conto.


eyePod said:


> Pobrecito de mí, tengo que responder en español.  Ya veo que tal vez no fuera una buena idea poner mí pregunta al foro.  ¿Me disculpan?  Eso pasa con preguntas no muy precisas.  Pero, encima de todo, era un hilo muy educativo y excesivamente interesante. (La parte que entendí) He estado en Portugal y es un país hermoso.  Tengo un amigo gallego y por tanto hize la pregunta.   Lamento mucho que no pueda yo hablar el idioma.


Gracias, eyePod, por abrir este hilo, nos ha dado la oportunidad de entablar un debate muy interesante, al menos eso creo yo. Si hay alguna parte que no entiendas, tendré todo el gusto de explicártela por MP, este hilo ya se empieza a alargar un poquito de más...


WhoSoyEu said:


> Yo pedí hace algún tiempo que este foro añadiera también el idioma gallego. La moderadora me dijo que ella también era favorable pero que no hubo buena acogida de ese pleito por la dirección del foro.


 No todo está perdido... Tienes mi voto desde ya, y seguro que somos más. Todo se andará.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Adorei, Bellerren! Entendi tudinho!!!


----------



## Brazilian Girl

bellerren said:


> Escribo isto en galego oficial para que véxades algunhas das diferenzas. Hoxe en día sí que é unha lingua bastante próxima ao español pola normativa que adoptou o galego e pola influenza de tantos séculos baixo a mesma coroa, incluso o galego non se subtitula na televisión española, aínda que eu creo que isto é un grave erro, os galegos xa temos o español como outra lingua propia
> e non era necesario achegar o galego a esa lingua, deberíase adoptar unha normativa historicista próxima ao portugués, pero a política é así. Saudos.



Adorei, Bellerren! Entendi tudinho!!!


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Miguel Antonio said:


> Talvez tenha sido assim até há uns oitocentos anos... mas já não.


*Você poderia me dizer quais são as principais diferenças entre o galego e o português? 

Eu sei que vocês falam as terminações "cion" e "ble" como em espanhol e não "ção" e "vel" como em português, porém não tenho certeza de que isso seja influencia do espanhol ou a origem seja galega mesmo.*


----------



## Istriano

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Você poderia me dizer quais são as principais diferenças entre o galego e o português?
> 
> *


 A fonética e a fonologia, bem como a morfologia e a sintaxe (dizem que o galego não tem tempos compostos/analíticos).
No Brasil, acho que a gente recebeu mais influências do Sul de Portugal, como a redução de ditongos: _baixa, madeira_: eu falo _baxa, madera _(e nossa presidenta também).
A imigração galega é mais recente (últimos 150 anos). Aliás, foram os próprios galegos que trouxeram a denominação Galícia (em vez de Galiza) para o Brasil.
No campeonato baiano joga o Galícia Esporte Clube que eles fundaram. 


> No Brasil, algumas obras utilizam o termo "Galícia", inclusive dicionários e enciclopédias tais como o Minidicionário Antônio Olinto,[5] o Minidicionário Soares Amora,[6] o Minidicionário Sacconi,[7] o Dicionário Silveira Bueno,[8] a Grande Enciclopédia Larousse Cultural,[9] a Enciclopédia Geográfica Universal[10] e o Dicionário Houaiss, de Antônio Houaiss.  Este último utiliza tanto "Galiza" como "Galícia" no seu verbete sobre o  gentílico "galiciano", não o citando, porém, no verbete "galego", em  que aparece apenas a forma "Galiza". Todavia, obras como o Dicionário de Questões Vernáculas de Napoleão Mendes de Almeida ou _A imprensa e o caos na ortografia_ de Marcos de Castro, afirmam com veemência a condição de barbarismo que representaria o uso do termo _Galícia_ em detrimento do português _Galiza_. Outras obras, como o Dicionário Onomástico Etimológico da Língua Portuguesa, de José Pedro Machado  nem mesmo registram o referido termo, cujo uso, segundo alguns autores,  teria sido disseminado no Brasil como adaptação do topônimo mais comum  na Galiza, _Galicia_, por uma possível influência dos numerosos imigrantes galegos que chegaram ao país.


 http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galiza#Nome


----------



## SãoEnrique

Oi,

Um pergunta surgiu na minha mente, o galego pronuncia a /j/ como em espanhol vou dizer quase como um /r/ ou fica pronunciado como a /j/ portuguesa?


----------



## Fanaya

La '_j_' en gallego no se suele usar, SãoEnrique, sino que se sustituye por '_x_' ('_jornal_' - '_xornal_'). Me imagino que sólo existe para extranjerismos. Y la pronunciación supongo que será la misma que la que la del idioma de origen de la palabra, pero creo que ésta es una cuestión que deberá resolverte un gallegoparlante.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fanaya said:


> La '_j_' en gallego no se suele usar, SãoEnrique, sino que se sustituye por '_x_' ('_jornal_' - '_xornal_'). Me imagino que sólo existe para extranjerismos. Y la pronunciación supongo que será la misma que la que la del idioma de origen de la palabra, pero creo que ésta es una cuestión que deberá resolverte un gallegoparlante.



Gracias Fanaya, es como "mensaxe" --> "mensaje" -->"mensagem", "extranxeiro" --> "extranjero" --> "estrangeiro". Muy interesante todas estas pequeñas cosas que difieren, aunque lo entendamos bien habiendo aprendido portugués y español.


----------



## Istriano

Mas, se eu visse _queixo _eu não intepretaria como _queijo_.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> Mas, se eu visse _queixo _eu não intepretaria como _queijo_.



Verdade senhor, "queixo" em português seria igual a "quejo" em castelhano se não me engano.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Queixo = Mentón, Barbilla*. Não creio que exista "quejo".


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Istriano said:


> Mas, se eu visse _queixo _eu não intepretaria como _queijo_.


Porque son dos idiomas diferentes. Su principal diferencia radica en que siendo una lengua común en la Edad Media, utilizada por poetas, nobles e incluso reyes para escribir poesía, desde 1143 tomaron derroteros diferentes, una quedó como idioma nacional de un país que alcanzó importantes hitos en la historia, la otra quedó relegada al uso por el pueblo, denostada e incluso impedida de ser usada en el lenguaje escrito.



WhoSoyEu said:


> *Queixo = Mentón, Barbilla*. Não creio que exista "quejo".


En castellano no existe, pero existe quijada, de donde deriva el nombre Quijote, personaje creado por Miguel de Cervantes y Saavedra, cuyos apellidos son dos topónimos gallegos.


----------



## chlapec

Ola, amigos, vou tirar proveito da situación e desta volta vou darme o pracer de escreber en galego.
Non teño nin autoridade nin coñecementos suficientes para expresar unha opinión sobre a proximidade lingüística de ambas linguas. Só podo dicir que persoalmente considero o portugués como unha lingua moi próxima, diria mais, proximísima na escrita, e algo mais alonxada na fala, mais só por causa da pronuncia. Estou dando aulas na Universidade, aquí en Galicia, e teño dúas alumnas portuguesas e un alumno brasileiro. O resto son catro galegos, e tres mais do resto da península. As aulas impártense en galego, o que representa, a dicir dos lusofalantes, unha vantaxe a respeito doutras aulas que se imparten en castelán, e unha denvantaxe para os españois, que aínda así están satisfeitos coa experiencia. A compresión mutua é altísima, nomeadamente entre as línguas galega e portuguesa. Eis unha experiencia persoal. Para mais información, isto acontece en Lugo.
Eu son orixinario de Vigo. Alí, como xa se comentou, a influencia do ambiente urbano fai que se tenda a falar en castelán, ainda que non de xeito tan acusado como na cidade da Coruña, mais ao norte. E aínda así - e isto é o que tiña pensando contar cando empecei a escreber, e mirade onde derivou- e aínda así, como digo, cando alguén pregunta en Vigo: ¿foches algunha vez ao extranxeiro?, unha resposta *frecuentísima* é: "ben, fun a Portugal, *pero Portugal NON VALE* (e non é despectivo, como deduciredes)". Gustaríame saber se esta conversa se dá tamén nestes termos en Badaxoz, ou en Huelva, ou en Zamora. Aquí, todos o temos interiorizado. Algo quererá dicir.
Saúdos


----------



## Vanda

Como eu sempre digo: o galego é a mãe da língua portuguesa. Foi ele - galego - quem deu à luz ao nosso português, daí  tamanha afinidade. Sou doida pra ir à Galícia estudar sobre este fenômeno.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Pero no es el verbo "Quejarse", por ejemplo "¡No te quejes de ir a la escuela!". Portugués: "Queixar-se".


----------



## Istriano

O linguista brasileiro Marcos Bagno, em seu novo livro (''Gramática pedagógica de português brasileiro''), chama o brasileiro, o luso e o galego variantes/dialetos de uma língua só, que ele chama de: *portugalego*. 
Aliás, quando ele estava na Galícia, ele falava em ''brasileiro'' e todo mundo entendia.  Então galego/luso/brasileiro (ou seja portugalego) são como_ catalão/valenciano/baleárico _ou _sérvio/bósnio/croata._
Linguisticamente, deveriam se considerar variantes da mesma língua. As diferenças entre o valenciano e o baleárico são maiores que as diferenças entre as três variantes de portugalego. 
Infelizmente, esse negócio de línguas é sempre muito politizado...por exemplo a Índia e o Paquistão se comunicam em inglês embora o urdu e o hindi sejam praticamente a mesma língua (escrita em alfabetos diferentes).


----------



## Fanaya

chlapec said:


> *Gustaríame saber se esta conversa se dá tamén* nestes termos en Badaxoz, ou en Huelva, ou *en Zamora*. Aquí, todos o temos interiorizado. Algo quererá dicir.
> Saúdos



Moi interesante, chlapec. En resposta á tua dúbida, pola miña propia experiencia, Portugal considérase como unha prolongación da nosa Castela.



SãoEnrique said:


> Pero no es el verbo "Quejarse", por ejemplo "¡No te quejes de ir a la escuela!". Portugués: "Queixar-se".



Sí, correcto, SãoEnrique. Creo que Who pensó que te referías a que existía la palabra '_quejo_', mientras que tú te referías a una conjuganción del verbo '_quejarse_'.


----------



## Carfer

chlapec said:


> Gustaríame saber se esta conversa se dá tamén nestes termos en Badaxoz, ou en Huelva, ou en Zamora.



Não, não creio. É evidente que as populações de um e de outro lado da raia sentirão o vizinho como mais próximo, menos estranho, do que qualquer outro estrangeiro além de que há muito inter-relacionamento familiar, mas o sentimento de alteridade permanece - e permanece de forma bem mais intensa do que nas relações entre portugueses e galegos. 



Fanaya said:


> En resposta á tua dúbida, pola miña propia experiencia, Portugal considérase como unha prolongación da nosa Castela.



Eu diria que a nossa história diz exactamente o contrário. A afirmação de Portugal foi feita contra Castela, não contra uma Espanha que, até ao século XVI, era mesmo inexistente. No período da formação da identidade nacional, Portugal nunca teve conflitos com os restantes reinos ibéricos, mas teve inúmeros com Castela. A partir da unificação do resto da Península, espanhóis passou a ser um termo genérico que metia toda a gente no mesmo saco, mas com quem tinhamos mais relações e donde nos vinham os conflitos foi sempre de Castela, pelo que nunca se desfez completamente no sentir do povo a ideia de que Espanha e Castela eram a mesma coisa, o inimigo tradicional, o que é compreensível visto que era com Castela (a quem pertenciam a Estremadura e a Andaluzia) que tinhamos fronteiras comuns. Além disso, a diferença linguística pesava - e pesa - muitíssimo mais na fronteira leste do que na galega, acentuando a ideia de estrangeiro que no norte é mais ténue. Este sentimento de hostilidade está hoje muito diluído e nem tem propriamente razão para existir, mas permanece de uma forma larvar na consciência do povo, de forma que não me parece que essa tua ideia corresponda à realidade.


----------



## Istriano

Carfer said:


> Este sentimento de hostilidade está hoje muito diluído e nem tem propriamente razão para existir, mas permanece de uma forma larvar na consciência do povo.


''De Espanha nem bom vento, nem bom casamento''.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Não, não creio. É evidente que as populações de um e de outro lado da raia sentirão o vizinho como mais próximo, menos estranho, do que qualquer outro estrangeiro além de que há muito inter-relacionamento familiar, mas o sentimento de alteridade permanece - e permanece de forma bem mais intensa do que nas relações entre portugueses e galegos.
> 
> 
> 
> Eu diria que a nossa história diz exactamente o contrário. A afirmação de Portugal foi feita contra Castela, não contra uma Espanha que, até ao século XVI, era mesmo inexistente. No período da formação da identidade nacional, Portugal nunca teve conflitos com os restantes reinos ibéricos, mas teve inúmeros com Castela. A partir da unificação do resto da Península, espanhóis passou a ser um termo genérico que metia toda a gente no mesmo saco, mas com quem tinhamos mais relações e donde nos vinham os conflitos foi sempre de Castela, pelo que nunca se desfez completamente no sentir do povo a ideia de que Espanha e Castela eram a mesma coisa, o inimigo tradicional, o que é compreensível visto que era com Castela (a quem pertenciam a Estremadura e a Andaluzia) que tinhamos fronteiras comuns. Além disso, a diferença linguística pesava - e pesa - muitíssimo mais na fronteira leste do que na galega, acentuando a ideia de estrangeiro que no norte é mais ténue. Este sentimento de hostilidade está hoje muito diluído e nem tem propriamente razão para existir, mas permanece de uma forma larvar na consciência do povo, de forma que não me parece que essa tua ideia corresponda à realidade.



O que aconteceu séculos atrás, pelo menos desta banda, já caiu no esquecimento entre os jovens, Carlos. Não sei se do outro lado da raia ainda não esqueceram Filipe I (de Portugal), mas por cá não vos guardamos rancor . Quando disse que considerávamos Portugal como uma prolongação nossa, referia-me a uma prolongação fictícia, feita até sem querer pelo nosso cérebro. Obviamente ninguém no seu perfeito juízo diz que Portugal é Castela. E mesmo se perguntares alguém se o carácter português e o castelhano são iguais, a resposta será "_¡ni de coña!_". Porém, deparei-me centos de vezes com pessoas (e incluo-me nesse grupo) às que uma viagem a Portugal não lhes resultava uma viagem ao estrangeiro. Chamemo-lo de proximidade, tratado de Schengen, ou de quaisquer maneiras que vos ocorra, mas ouvem-se risos soltos quando alguém que não viajou fora da Península diz que esteve no estrangeiro, em Portugal e na Andorra. Quando li a frase do chlapec, "_pero Portugal no cuenta_", pensei, "_eu ouvi isso milhões de vezes!!!_". Em qualquer caso, subscrevo totalmente a tua frase final, mas com uma adaptação: "_este sentimento de hostilidade está hoje__ diluído e nem tem propriamente razão para existir_".


----------

